# Sheds outside Home Depot



## ATX

Don't think that this entirely counts as squatting, but honestly the only area I could think of as relavent. 

Has anyone ever tried sleeping in one of those display sheds outside of home depot overnight? They leave them out, doors open even when they're closed. There's a pretty cool looking two story one outside the one here in Knightdale, NC. Just go up to the second story after closing, wake up before they open and dip. As long as they don't see you I guess it could be straight. 

Anyone ever done it?


----------



## MolotovMocktail

@Tatanka wrote about staying in a Home Depot shed in this thread. Seems like it might be cold.


----------



## Deleted member 125

bad idea. asking for trouble imo. if its anything like lowes hardware they check them nightly, hell i was even scared hanging out behind them a few months back pulling the old spacebag scam with a friend. they are more often locked, and if they are open those places start employees working very early. shit like this isnt a good look for anybody. its stunts like this that get a person a 3 day free pass then the rest of the community a life of hassle when they get caught with 7 people 14 dogs and a stolen cop car inside of them. come on.


----------



## Kim Chee

If you're cool, just walk up inside like you own the damn place (or at least are shopping) and pick out a spot.
Jk

I've dwelled for a bit at a store which was really cool (not cool as in they didn't care I was in there, cool as in they didn't have a clue I was their neighbor). The sheds are being locked as stores notice people are using them, leaving trash, stinking them up, etc. If it is an emergency and you need immediate shelter, there ya go. This is one of those things which will rarely work on even a semi-permanent basis. You will be discovered before long, with certainty.


----------



## Killjoy

At Menards the morning stockers come in at 5am. And I believe Night stockers leave a bit after 10pm


----------



## Odin

I love Menard... they have the best deal on beef fuckin jerky. 

Fuck the IHOP of construction The iphone of Home fucking depot.


----------



## Kal

I have spent the night in one and I had no problems but I was quiet and left no mess.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I have stayed in dozens of them & never had a problem. Most stores screw 1 door open so that police can drive by but once in awhile you can find one with a closeable door to keep the doors closed & sleep in late. I have slept with 2 other kids & a dog before & never got hasseled with the door open.. I often also sleep in the back of 53' van trailers (not attached to tractors of course or with much probability of being hooked up while asleep) that are often empty everywhere you look.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Wyoming me and a buddy pulled some sometimes drunken stunts. Slept in the back of the a furniture stores box truck a few nights. It was in evanston in the middle of a well lit parking lot. Had an over head light inside as well. Slept in an empty shed in a mechanics shop yard in Rawlins. And like Molotov quoted me on. Slept in Cheyenne home depot sheds and two other kids slept in another. We rolled out late and my friend went in and got us the free coffee. We looked a bit and peaced quickly


----------



## WithinuWithoutu

As someone else mentioned, these sheds would never be a permanent option but I've definitely made use of them a time or 5!


----------



## Deleted member 20

WithinuWithoutu said:


> these sheds would never be a permanent option



They make great & cheap long termTiny Houses if you can find a place to set one up but are great shelter while traveling.


----------



## WithinuWithoutu

highwayman said:


> They make great & cheap long termTiny Houses if you can find a place to set one up but are great shelter while traveling.


Believe it or not, these sheds have been on my mind since I was 16 as a nearly perfect simple structure that someone could just use as a "home base" (minus the UNgodly mortgage) while exploring the world!


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Ha, I've crashed in one of these before. In fact, I might try it again tonight, simply to avoid the homebums here in Venice Beach.


----------

